# Chances of getting F2 visa



## rohit100 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi,

I am an Indian and I am looking to do a 2 year course from US. I am already an MBA and the course that I am looking at now is Masters in Management Information Systems. The courses that I have applied to and have got admit from, required only IELTS, where I scored band 8. 

Post my MBA, I have worked for more than 7 years. I already have a tourist visa stamped on my passport and I have been to US twice. I also had Canadian immigration with me, but I chose not to move there at that time. 

I am hopeful that I will get F1 visa. What are the chances of my spouse, who will give visa interview a week after me, getting F2 visa approved? Do you think it makes more sense if we give the interview together? My brother, a green card holder, has been in US from about 10 years. That too must be a negative factor.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your brother has no bearing on your student visa.
Nobody can tell you if a visa will get approved or not. Make sure all her documentation is in order and she can show how she will be financially supported while on F2.
Good luck!


----------



## rohit100 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for your response. 

I was actually trying to know if its a fair chance or they generally do not give F2 easily? Does it sound like an immigration intent case?

I have heard getting an F2 is easier when you are on OPT.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you get your visa, your wife will probably get your visa too. But it is possible that they see an immigration intent in your status. No one can tell up front, you will have to go through the interview and see what the outcome is.


----------

